# New member



## AndreasWaldetoft (Mar 10, 2005)

Sweet forum, bookmarked and regged! 

Im a composer from sweden, working in the game/film industry

Im using Cubase SX 3 for scoring and mixing with VSL and a couple of horizons libs, EWQLSO and SAM True Strike for naming a few of my favourites in my template

Cya guys inside :twisted: 

Cheers


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Andreas....glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice having you here Andreas - welcome to VI and see you around the forums then!


----------



## AndreasWaldetoft (Mar 10, 2005)

oh and I was just looking through my sample based stuff and found this easy going and happy little tune. Just to get you guys in the right mood to welcome me 
http://www.andreaswaldetoft.com/files/hoi2-theraf.mp3

and another one made for a game trailer for the evil side in me 

http://www.andreaswaldetoft.com/files/hoi2-achtungpanzer.mp3

Enjoy or dont 

Cheers


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Andreas! :D


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 10, 2005)

Welcome Andreas,

Nice to see another Swede here. I am listening to your music now. Sounds great!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 10, 2005)

Hi Andreas, welcome to V.I.!

I just listened to your music. Sounds good! Cool theme. I like yer "evil" side...  Cool passage!

Cheers,


----------

